
The last programming language - NurAzhar
https://cleancoders.com/episode/clean-code-episode-0
======
NurAzhar
[https://cleancoders.com/episode/clean-code-
episode-0/show](https://cleancoders.com/episode/clean-code-episode-0/show)

